# Hilton Honors account question



## Omne (Sep 12, 2011)

We recently closed on a Hilton Club New York membership. I called and got the account information and logged in. I had a couple of quick questions about it. My wife and I both have separate Hilton Honors accounts from travel and an Amex card. I saw that the HCNY account showed both of our names with a new Hilton Honors account number. Is the new number actually a joint account? Can we combine both of our other accounts into it for free?

It also showed gold but since we bought resale I'm assuming they'll catch that at some point and change it to silver.


----------



## jestme (Sep 13, 2011)

That is probably a brand new third HHonors account number. You can only have one on the HGVC account, so you should decide which one that will be and call them and get them to change it on your account.
The kind of HHonors card you get from HGVC is based on the number of points you have, not how you bought them. If you are entitled to gold, then you will keep it.


----------



## NJ_30s_couple (Sep 13, 2011)

*once joint, can't go back*

i was hilton gold before buying HGVC.  My wife did not have an HHonors acct.  They did accommodate our request to make my existing Hhonors account the primary for HGVC as well, but advised that because my wife and I jointly own the HGVC property that it would irrevocably make her joint on the account.  In other words, if for some reason we wanted separate accounts again they could not split them in the future.

just so you know.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 13, 2011)

Getting a joint HHonors account is a feature of your HGVC membership.
You should be able to have individual HH-accounts folded into the new one.
Any HH-points earned by either of you can be bundled into the joint-account.
I'd call HHonors and ask them to do the transfer and close the old accounts.

Likewise, you'll want to have your CC associated with the new HH-# as well.
You may be able to change the HH# on the Am-Ex website or call them to do so.

We found having all our HH-points in one account for both of us to be useful.

"Gold" status can be a product of CC spending, Hotel stays, or HGVC status.
Best not to worry about it, but just enjoy the bonuses. At one Hilton recently,
it got us access to the Executive Lounge, even though we we not on that floor.


----------



## 4BUCKEYES (Sep 13, 2011)

My husband is a gold honors member and we also received a new joint account upon purchase of HGVC. We have called member services twice to get his gold account listed on our HGVC account and were told both times that it was not an option to combine accounts. Maybe a third call will give us the results we want.


----------



## Noble Rise (Sep 13, 2011)

I was told (twice) that I couldn't combine accounts.
Pretty lame.  It's ridiculous that you can't.


----------



## conarth (Sep 13, 2011)

HGVC can't combine the HHonors accounts, as it's a different company.  If you call the HHonors call center they can do it.  You can also do it via the HHonors website.   Then call back to HGVC and make sure they are using the right HHonors number that is your combined account.

See this in the FAQ on their website.

26. How can I combine multiple accounts?

You may combine multiple accounts online after signing into your HHonors account and clicking on the Member Services tab.


----------



## Noble Rise (Sep 13, 2011)

I did call (twice) the HHonors customer service line, and they informed me both times that it could not be done.
I'll have a look at the website...thank you for the information.


----------



## Noble Rise (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually, I remember now why they couldn't do it...both my wife and I were given the same account # for our gold HHonors cards, and they can't transfer them both to the HHonors account # I've had long before ever buying HGVC.
Maybe I get my wife another #...I'll try that route.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 13, 2011)

Noble Rise said:


> Actually, I remember now why they couldn't do it...both my wife and I were given the same account # for our gold HHonors cards, and they can't transfer them both to the HHonors account # I've had long before ever buying HGVC.



Of course they won't transfer points from a joint account to the "account [you] had long before ever buying HGVC."
That's 'cuz he has the same rights as you to those points.

Instead, try to transfer your individual accounts to the new number on the gold cards.
We were able to do this with no problem.


----------



## Noble Rise (Sep 13, 2011)

OK, so just got off the phone with HHonors and they did exactly what Talent had indicated to do.
Why didn't any previous HHonors customer service people know that that's the way to do it? 
The one I spoke to tonight was extremely nice and took care of everything in under 5 minutes.
Have a good night all.


----------

